# Amazing Race returns 11/4



## flightrisk (Jul 25, 2001)

Amazing Race is scheduled to return on Sunday, 11/4 8PM in the spot vacated by _Viva Laughlin_... note CBS has an NFL double-header (late game: New England at Indianapolis), so pad accordingly.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Thank you soo much! I might have missed this otherwise! Glad to have it back.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Tried to schedule, but the 4th isn't on tivo.com or Yahoo TV yet...


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

Great news! Thanks for the info!


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks much for the heads up. I am looking forward to the new season with Phil and the new contestants.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Is it going to be HD or still SD?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sure it will still be SD.


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

TAR12 showed up in my guide data as The Amazing Race 12 this morning. I was able to setup a new season pass for it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I haven't set a season pass to record Amazing Race and I have never missed a single episode. Because of the changing titles for each race, I have set a auto-recording wishlist for "Amazing Race." I haven't missed a single race since perhaps 'Amazing Race 3.' The only drawback is it will catch any "Amazing Race" in a show's description and record it as well, but its easy to just delete them.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> I haven't set a season pass to record Amazing Race and I have never missed a single episode. Because of the changing titles for each race, I have set a auto-recording wishlist for "Amazing Race." I haven't missed a single race since perhaps 'Amazing Race 3.' The only drawback is it will catch any "Amazing Race" in a show's description and record it as well, but its easy to just delete them.


Guess you don't get GSN, huh? (If you did, you would have been going crazy deleting their "Amazing Race" reruns from your To Do list.)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Only CBS.


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> I haven't set a season pass to record Amazing Race and I have never missed a single episode. Because of the changing titles for each race, I have set a auto-recording wishlist for "Amazing Race." I haven't missed a single race since perhaps 'Amazing Race 3.' The only drawback is it will catch any "Amazing Race" in a show's description and record it as well, but its easy to just delete them.


Narrow your search down to "Amazing Race 12." That's how it came in on mt guide.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

mhn2 said:


> Narrow your search down to "Amazing Race 12." That's how it came in on mt guide.


That would defeat the purpose of having an ARWL to catch every season...


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

AccidenT said:


> That would defeat the purpose of having an ARWL to catch every season...


Sorry, I thought the OP was trying to find the upcoming season of TAR.


----------



## sbelmont (Jul 5, 2004)

Just add first run only to the ARWL. IF they have the data set correctly it will work.


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

Does anybody else have an issue of TAR12 not showing up in the guide data? It's not showing up on the box or online scheduling. It shows up on TVGuide.com's data, but not Yahoo TV. 

After fiddling around with the schedule, it looks like Yahoo's scheduling data stops at 4:30 PM 11/2. I imagine that Tivo's data is the same as Yahoo's. Anyone have a suggestion on how to resolve this?


----------



## nightline (Sep 16, 2002)

I just scheduled a season pass for it just before posting this post. Funny thing is I originally searched for Amazing Race, and Amazing Race 12 did not show up in the results. I ended up going to 11/4 in the guide, and I saw it was titled "The Amazing Race 12" but I would think my search would have still worked.


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

JPinAZ said:


> Does anybody else have an issue of TAR12 not showing up in the guide data? It's not showing up on the box or online scheduling. It shows up on TVGuide.com's data, but not Yahoo TV.


Anybody have any help with this? TAR12 is now showing up on YahooTV, but my guide data still doesn't have it. It makes me wonder what else is screwed up with it.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

When was the last time the box called the mother ship?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

trainman said:


> Guess you don't get GSN, huh? (If you did, you would have been going crazy deleting their "Amazing Race" reruns from your To Do list.)


That is the beauty of the new Wishlist features in the 9.x software. I set up a "first run only" ARWL for "reality" shows with two keywords; one for "Amazing Race" with a thumbs up and the other for the generic show description "Eleven teams of two travel the globe" with a thumbs down. It has picked up Season 12 without picking up any episodes from previous seasons.

PS. The same method does a good job avoiding Daily Show & Colbert Report reruns too!


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

It's not a "phone home" issue as both our units have logged in regularly and my mother in law who lives nearby has the same issue. Online scheduling has the same info as the guide data has.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

TAR 12 shows up in my Guide data. I had previously requested a SP via Yahoo TV (IIRC), but had received a message at the time that it hadn't appeared in the TiVo's Guide yet, so conflict's couldn't be determined. It's in the guide now but there was no sign of the SP in the SP list. I've fixed that.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

JPinAZ said:


> Anybody have any help with this? TAR12 is now showing up on YahooTV, but my guide data still doesn't have it. It makes me wonder what else is screwed up with it.


TiVo gets guide data from Tribune Media Services, who also publish it at zap2it.com.

That site shows the Phoenix area messed up for Sunday night. The 6 p.m. show (60 minutes) is listed at 7:00 p.m., the 7 pm show (AR12) is skipped, and the rest of the night is OK. You may try contacting your local CBS affiliate. I imagine it is a problem due to DST change (which you shouldn't have), but it's a starnge manifestation.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Martin Tupper said:


> That is the beauty of the new Wishlist features in the 9.x software. I set up a "first run only" ARWL for "reality" shows with two keywords; one for "Amazing Race" with a thumbs up and the other for the generic show description "Eleven teams of two travel the globe" with a thumbs down. It has picked up Season 12 without picking up any episodes from previous seasons.
> 
> PS. The same method does a good job avoiding Daily Show & Colbert Report reruns too!


Fascinating. (Seriously -- I have DirecTiVo, so I have no knowledge of such things.)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JPinAZ said:


> Anybody have any help with this? TAR12 is now showing up on YahooTV, but my guide data still doesn't have it. It makes me wonder what else is screwed up with it.


I had the same issue when I last checked on Tuesday night. If I remember tonight, I'll see if it's fixed.


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

I just checked Zap2it.com & it's corrected there. Still not corrected in online scheduling. I figure it just hasn't propagated in Tivo's servers yet.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

When I checked last night on both my TiVos, it wasn't corrected, but it was this morning before I left for work. SP is set.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

We're probably looking at a 30-minute pad tonight assuming we don't go to OT.


----------

